# How can I get out of doing my uni presentation next week?



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

Right. I have to do a presentation next week on neoclassical models and warranted growth rate and I am worrying excessively to the point where I can't concentrate. The issue here is that this would be the second presentation I deliver for this class as I presented in the 1st class week as I students are selected in alphabetical order. Those presenting in the first week are told to present again and an average score between the presentations are given. Those presenting in the 2nd week, 3rd week...etc are given a mark based on their single presentation.

I am really unlucky with this. I begged and pleaded with the Economics department that I would struggle to deliver a presentation but they told me to submit an mitigating circumstance form and go to see the advice and counselling. I soldiered through and gave the presentation with a little alcohol and illegally obtained Xanax. I can't do the same.

I've sought out help since June with my GP and have been placed on 4 different medications and I have an appointment with a woman to get CBT therapy swell with NHS. I've contacted the uni a & c last month and have an appointment on 27th Nov for group CBT and have an appointment with the disability service. I really can't do the presentation as I am to of medication and I've missed every single lecture as a result.
It's reading week. I contacted my advisor and have an appointment to discuss these mental issues and difficulties I am facing so. All of this due to the universities long waiting process will probably be after the class though.

I was thinking of missing the class and then emailing my teacher to organise either a one to one presentation or apply for mitigating circumstances so that I can take the first presentation score I received. I am worrying excessively here and I can't enjoy my reading week. My sa and clinical depression has caused me to miss so many lectures and classes and I really am mentally unable to present to a class of 30 people. I've ran out of Mirtazapine which didn't work either. I'm at my wits end.

Has anyone got any advice? I would genuinely appreciate it.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## calvinklein (May 31, 2014)

I am struggling with school these days, I finally got at a level where I convinced myself that I could finish a study finally. 

But I am too scared to go, although the class is 18 people. FML (It's a home/class study at your own pace)


When I was at real school (full time), I had problems with talking too. But we had to do so much presentations and usually grouped (with 1/2/3 other people). Also, in my first year, I had the balls to tell the teachers that I was struggling with speaking in public. We did some project where I had to speak every time. Like at the start of the school lunch, when the class was dismissed, some people I thought were ok, stayed for a few minutes and every time more people stayed. Eventually I presented on my own in front of the whole classroom and I was pretty cool about it.


If you tell your teacher that you are struggling, maybe get some people to stay behind and do your project in a smaller group.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Take benzos and beta blockers right before (and if you need the day before) a presentation


----------



## willtopower (Nov 22, 2015)

why would the topic of the project be relevant at all regarding the expression of your predicament? just curious.

when you say you pleaded with the economics department, what does that even mean? Are you not constrained by a specific teacher? it would seem to make more sense to speak directly with him or her. if they aren't a total piece of **** they will surely work something out with you, especially considering you have already presented once. I have never heard of such a stupid..stupid.. ridiculous method through which some kids will have to present once to receive a grade and the others twice, with the average amounting to their score.
That is absolutely absurd and I would, out of principle, refuse to present twice. I don't generally care about what these ******* teachers think though, so I may be in a position you are not. I mean, surely you knew about the circumstances regarding the presentations from the beginning of the semester? Why did you not protest then?

If you do have to present-- though I'm sure with your anxiety this won't help much-- get to the point where you could literally give the presentation with no aids or notes. I made the mistake for the longest time of having notes written down with talking points. This is an error for the anxious. The moment you need to look to your notes for direction is the moment you start to panic that you will not know what to say and the ensuing dread and constricting effect that has on your cognitive abilities will have very unpleasant results. If you know the material so well as to be able to speak freely from memory with no external prompts, it will ease you (at least it did me) much more than simply having written down the important points. Become almost mechanic in your approach, going over the presentation so many times that you slowly need notes less and less... it starts to become like any other neurological pathway which has been diligently probed to the point of habituation, so that you can almost go on autopilot.

While that won't help much, it is better than not doing it.


Though it seems mostly irrelevant as the ridiculous call for only a few to present twice is extremely unfair. I wouldn't do it. I'd either drop the class or take a lower grade or whatever I needed to do.
No compromise.


----------

